# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Arias Cañete destaca el regadío como fuente de empleo estable y de calidad

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...20calidad.aspx

*Arias Cañete destaca el regadío como fuente de empleo estable y de calidad*

*Espera terminar en 2013 un "gran pacto del agua a nivel estatal"*

09/04/2013



El ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha destacado que el regadío supone una "fuente de empleo estable y de calidad" en el medio rural y dentro de la cadena agroalimentaria. Así lo ha indicado Arias Cañete en la clausura de una jornada dedicada a la modernización del regadío, organizada por la Fundación Foro Agrario y la Asociación Española FAO. El ministro ha subrayado que el regadío es un "seguro de abastecimiento" de una parte cada vez más importante de las materias primas y ha llamado a la "amplitud de miras" a la hora de gestionar un recurso "fundamental" como el agua.
    Según ha destacado, el Gobierno espera  terminar en 2013 los planes de cuenca, cuatro años después de lo  acordado con Bruselas, para conseguir después "un gran pacto del agua" a  nivel estatal y, en ese marco, avanzar en el plan nacional de regadíos. "Hay agua para todos" ha insistido, pero es necesario una distribución racional.
        Ha aludido a la modernización de regadíos puesta en marcha desde el  año 2000, que ha permitido renovar aproximadamente 1,5 millones de  hectáreas con una inversión de 3.000 millones de euros por parte de la  administración pública, más otros 1.500 millones procedentes del ámbito  privado, un esfuerzo de una "magnitud" sin precedentes.
      Arias  Cañete ha recordado que sabe la "enorme preocupación" de los regantes  por los costes energéticos y que está tratando el tema "al máximo  nivel".
       En este sentido, el presidente de la Federación  Nacional de Comunidades de Regantes (Fenacore), Andrés del Campo, ha  remarcado que "lo que más preocupa" al sector es el encarecimiento de  los costes energéticos sufrido en los últimos años.

*Importante inversión en modernización*

    Del Campo  ha valorado el "enorme esfuerzo" realizado por los usuarios para  modernizar los regadíos, gracias al cual la superficie de riego por  gravedad ha pasado del 59 % del total antes de 2000 al 29 % actual,  mientras la proporción de los sistemas de goteo ha subido del 17 al 47 %  en el mismo periodo.
       Esta renovación ha supuesto una fuerte  inversión para los regantes, según Del Campo, con algunos "hipotecados  por 50 años", además de los actuales problemas de financiación.
        Ha asegurado que ha conllevado un aumento del consumo energético, que  actualmente supone el 35 % del coste total de producción, agravado por  el encarecimiento de la factura eléctrica en más de un 70 % desde 2006  con la liberalización del sector.
       Ante esta situación, ha  resaltado la importancia del binomio eficiencia hidráulica-energética,  así como el impulso a las energías renovables y a la biotecnología para  conseguir cultivos que necesiten menos agua.
       Asimismo, ha  considerado necesario un Plan Hidrológico Nacional "despolitizado" y que  persiga el bien común, porque el agua "es de todos y no de quien la  tenga más cerca".
       La directora general de Desarrollo Rural y  Política Forestal del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio  Ambiente, Begoña Nieto, ha reconocido el "gran esfuerzo" realizado en  los últimos años en España para ahorrar agua, que con la modernización  del regadío ha permitido reducir el consumo en 3.096 hectómetros cúbicos  al año.
       El subdirector de Regadíos y Economía del Agua del  Magrama, Joaquín Rodríguez Chaparro, ha expuesto en su ponencia el  efecto "multiplicador" del regadío en la generación de riqueza, que en  España permite una productividad seis veces superior a la de secano y  cuadruplicar la renta para el productor, así como sus beneficios  ambientales en la lucha contra el cambio climático.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...20calidad.aspx
> 
> *Arias Cañete destaca el regadío como fuente de empleo estable y de calidad*
> 
> *Espera terminar en 2013 un "gran pacto del agua a nivel estatal"*
> 
> 09/04/2013
> 
> 
> ...


Arias-Cañete ha descubierto la pólvora, América y Júpiter todo junto.

Aunque más que por la agricultura, trabaja para el hormigón.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Azakán

Esto es increíble. Vaya Planeta Tierra nos quiere dejar esta gente.

----------

